
Burger King Wreaks Havoc on Google Assistant with Whopper Ad - wonderous
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/12/burger-king-wreaks-havoc-on-google-assistant-with-whopper-ad/
======
beamatronic
Can a TV commercial trigger one of these assistants to make a HTTP request
somehow that can be directly tracked? i.e. increased hits to burgerking.com ?
To give a real-time count of the number of people watching a certain show on a
certain channel at a certain time who also happen to have an assistant powered
on and nearby?

edit: numerous typos

~~~
lsiunsuex
These things work by - if they don't know the answer, like the weather, or
math, or via maps - they query a known good source such as wikipedia or
whatever.

(No idea how to edit a wikipedia page) - couldn't you do the usual email trick
of loading an image via a server side script (say, a php script that serves an
image) that tracks the image being loaded - even though it's not presenting
the image, it might still be requesting it, no ?

(I might be completely wrong)

